# Complicated Living Room



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

Pictures! Then we can start giving our armchair interior decorator advice!


----------



## kwood4444 (May 4, 2012)

I'm having a hard time getting the photos to attach to my post... I will keep trying.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Are you using photobucket? You can direct link the photo into the "image" tag on here, very easy.


----------



## kwood4444 (May 4, 2012)

I just had to resize, they were too large. Thank you for the tip!


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

Feels like it needs something in the middle, like a coffee table. Seems like a lot of empty space between the couches and TV.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

I agree. A low laying center/coffee table.


----------



## kwood4444 (May 4, 2012)

I've wanted a coffee table but can't decide what kind. So do you think a low, medium size, wood coffee table would fit well?


----------



## Doc Holliday (Mar 12, 2011)

Yup, but not certain how dark the wood stain/finish should be. Might want to try and match the desk under the tv. 

Here's a few.

http://zeointerior.com/wood-coffee-table.html


----------



## kwood4444 (May 4, 2012)

I'll check it out! Thanks alot!


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

A nice area rug would soften the space in the middle.

Also, there is no rule that says your couch has to be against a wall. Its kind of difficult to tell from the pics, but because the room is large it may look nice with some chairs or that couch separated or a chair, either in front of the fireplace or with its back to the french doors. Leave plenty of room in behind to leave the doors functional and to make the space still feel flowing. Just my 2cents


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

If it was me I’d hang the TV over the fireplace and center the sitting furniture in the room with area rugs. 

I have to say, “I” don’t think much of your couch. It doesn’t look very “company friendly”.

If you have the neighbor couple over for a movie who gets to sit and who has to lay down?


----------



## knotquiteawake (Mar 15, 2012)

kwikfishron said:


> I have to say, “I” don’t think much of your couch. It doesn’t look very “company friendly”.
> 
> If you have the neighbor couple over for a movie who gets to sit and who has to lay down?


My wife loves those types of couches. Thankfully I've been able to talk her out of it every time we've been couch shopping. I think I would keep one of the end sectionals and replace the other end one with a standard couch end, OR make it a true "L" couch.

Also, The rug idea is really one of the best I think, That will also make a huge difference.


----------



## ddesigns (May 6, 2012)

I agree. You need a rug to ground that room. Pull the furniture away from the wall. Do you use that door much? Seperate the furniture. Maybe some end tables. coffee table?


----------



## hammerlane (Oct 6, 2011)

knotquiteawake said:


> Feels like it needs something in the middle, like a coffee table. Seems like a lot of empty space between the couches and TV.


Disagree on the coffee table. You have an open room. Why clutter it with a table that will serve no purpose but to collect magazines, remote controls...blah blah blah.


----------



## kwood4444 (May 4, 2012)

Thank you for all the great ideas....I love to decorate and it usually comes very easy to me. I tell you though, this room has been tough. I thought about doing the L sectional, or just a sofa and loveseat in front of the french doors. I just didn't want to close off the access to them. Being that the fireplace is on opposite side of doors and entrance to room is on both sides of fireplace, I couldn't put chairs there because there would be no way to pass/ well it would be hard to pass between chairs and fireplace.

I agree with the comment about the sofa not being very "company friendly." I normally never would have decided on a sectional at all
but I thought the best place (because of the tv) for the sofa would be on that back wall. Because that wall was so large and at the time I didn't think I could fit any chairs, I went with the 2 chaise sectional.

I have been trying to decide on a rug. Just haven't been happy enough with the room so I've kinda given up on it. I'm thinking a large simple jute (don't know if I said that right) would go with the decor.

I'm looking at the room and trying to figure out if I can possibly move the sofa up, or move it completely...I feel like its smashed up against the wall too...

I've added these photos to give better idea of other sides of room.


----------



## kwood4444 (May 4, 2012)

creeper said:


> A nice area rug would soften the space in the middle.
> 
> Also, there is no rule that says your couch has to be against a wall. Its kind of difficult to tell from the pics, but because the room is large it may look nice with some chairs or that couch separated or a chair, either in front of the fireplace or with its back to the french doors. Leave plenty of room in behind to leave the doors functional and to make the space still feel flowing. Just my 2cents


 

I know the rug needs to be large but should it be large enough to go under furniture, or just large enough for floor cover? 

Also, I'd love to work chairs in there somewhere. What do you think about pulling the sofa off the wall a little and putting 2 chairs across facing the sofa? Like facing sofa even with chaises?? I know the chairs would have their back to the tv but that would still create more sitting room while adding to the space as well.


----------



## jojod (May 8, 2012)

First off, your house is beautiful. I would not go for a rug to cover too much of the floor - it a great floor and it would be ashame to cover it. I agree with moving the furniture. I like the idea of the couch in front of the doors.


----------



## klmeenan (Apr 28, 2011)

Personally I would find a great rug you love which will go partially under your couch and get two arm chairs and have them face the couch. Don't worry about your tv. Let's make your lovely fire place your focal point. If your wondering about what size rug is best, I place tape down at the dimensions I'm considering as it helps me "see"it easier. Oh and make sure you don't get large overstuffed arm chairs. I would get chairs without skirts (some have nice legs). Overstuffed chairs would crowd your room. Good Luck! 

Karin


----------



## creeper (Mar 11, 2011)

How about the tv where the mirror is above the fireplace ? You could put one chair where the tv stand was, so it wouldn't be cut off from the conversation area. Maybe one chair where the sofa was with a small lamp for a reading nook.

Get the area rug big enough to go under the coffee table and only have the front legs of the sofa resting on it

A matching runner in frnt of the doors would like nice and be functional as well


----------

